# Yamaha terra pro



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey guys. I have a chance to buy an old yamaha terra pro atv in good shape. The price is right and I was wondering if anybody has one or has any experience with them. this atv has a PTO and case made several attatchments. I am interested in getting the bush hog and tiller if I can find them. This seems like a good setup for planting food plots around remote stands and mowing steep hillsides. Any info you can give me is appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

my buddy has one it is very low geared he has a brush hog I have tried to buy it for years but he will not part with bike it might be in late 80s or early 90s very dependable


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks big fish. I bought the bike and it is a workhorse. Not the fastest thing in the world but geared the way it is it pulls a 6ft disc cultivater like a tractor! Now all I need is to find the tiller and bush hog for it..


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll keep my eyes open for any emplements you might check the pto shaft because I know with my tractor there is 2 different sizes a large and small pto shaft and different empliment use different ones what I'm trying to say is that it may be possible to use tractor empliments for the quad I'll have to check my buddies out and get back with you


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tractor implements are made to run at a specific RPM. There's a lot more involved than just a PTO hook up. Be sure to check everything very carefully before attempting it. No offense, but there's a reason nobody really makes ATVs with PTOs anymore. They simply aren't made to take the abuse like a tractor will. Be very careful.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

catogory -0- and some cat -1- impliments run on different pto speeds all of your larger equipment runs on 540 rpm your smaller equipment runs much higher cat -0- some run at 1000 rpm to 1500 rpm if I'm not mistaken the quad pto is about 1100 rpm so I'm guessing if you can pull it it might drive it


----------

